#ubuntu-youth 2013-08-17
<Noskcaj> Does anyone still use this channel?
<jose> we do.
<jose> why is that question?
<Noskcaj> jose, the lack of talking and the lack of people
<jose> Noskcaj: that doesn't mean it's not used. plus, things may happen while you are not online
 * Noskcaj checks irclogs
<Noskcaj> I'm not disagreeing, but this is the first conversation in two weeks at least
<jose> again, may I ask, why are you *so* interested?
<Noskcaj> i don't know
 * Noskcaj leaves jose alone and resumes packaging
<jose> thanks.
#ubuntu-youth 2014-08-16
<_2_Lily97> Hey
<Mikaela> Hi
#ubuntu-youth 2015-08-12
<Plwjr> Hello
